# How can I merge multiple mp3 files??



## buc99 (Dec 11, 2003)

Can someone tell me an application for merging multiple mp3 files?  I have a folder that contains multiple mp3 files and I would like to merge them into one long file.  (Talking about hundreds, so quicktime may be cumbersome)

Thanks in advance.
SA


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 12, 2003)

versiontracker.com is so easy to use. Simply search for "merge mp3" and you get this:
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/20670

Enjoy!


----------



## buc99 (Dec 12, 2003)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> versiontracker.com is so easy to use. Simply search for "merge mp3" and you get this:
> http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/20670
> 
> Enjoy!



Thanks, but there is only one app on version tracker.  It sucks and does not want to work properly with multiple mp3 files.  I was hoping there was a command line app I could use instead.

Thanks.
SA


----------



## scruffy (Dec 12, 2003)

this might help:
http://mpgedit.org

From their docs, they offer this example usage:
mpgedit -o output.mp3 -e- test1_1.mp3 test1_2.mp3 test1_3.mp3 test1_4.mp3

Which is supposed to make one mp3 file out of the four test1_[1-4].mp3 files.


----------



## buc99 (Dec 13, 2003)

scruffy said:
			
		

> this might help:
> http://mpgedit.org
> 
> From their docs, they offer this example usage:
> ...



Exactly what I was looking for, except I can not compile the program.  Any ideas?

Thanks.
SA


----------

